# How to know Motherboard name?



## pushpalatha.w (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi,

Can you please let me know how to know the name and the model of the Motherboard? Please let me know the option other than looking at the motherboard.


Thanks 
Pushpa


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSF.
Yes, you can run Everest Home Edition. You can find details here.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

also Belarc Advisor does a very nice job

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html


----------

